# Granite over washer and dryer



## jlorth (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish to install granite counter over my washer and dryer. The left wall and back wall can be cleated for suppport, but the right wall has a pocket door in it so it cannot be cleated. The top will be custom made at 28 inches by 61 and 3/4 inches. Do I need a middle support? How can I install one so as to have access to hoses and electrical connections behind the machine?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bad idea.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> bad idea.


Not necessarily. Support can be built underneath the countertop.

jlorth, can you post a picture of the laundry area, so we can get a better idea of what we're working with? And, this really should be in "Carpentry" or "General Discussion"


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Seattle2k said:


> Not necessarily. Support can be built underneath the countertop.
> 
> jlorth, can you post a picture of the laundry area, so we can get a better idea of what we're working with? And, this really should be in "Carpentry" or "General Discussion"


not saying its nor possible I'm saying its a terrible idea. First if you get the thing built properly it is going to create a challenge for the installation of the washer and dryer and an even bigger challenge to the poor sucker who has to service the units later


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> not saying its nor possible I'm saying its a terrible idea. First if you get the thing built properly it is going to create a challenge for the installation of the washer and dryer and an even bigger challenge to the poor sucker who has to service the units later


I welcome challenges :thumbup:


----------

